# Fursona or Original character?



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

Hey all, have a question.

So are your fursonas yourself personified as an anthro?

Or are your fursonas a separate character from yourself more like an anthro original character with a separate backstory?

Looking forward to hearing back from you all!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

You mean does our personality line up with our fursonas' species?

I need slight clarification


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

Mostly an OC, although he has a lot of things common with me.

I did not design him as an anthro version of myself


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You mean does our personality line up with our fursonas' species?
> 
> I need slight clarification



Hey that's totally fine! I understand the need for clarification.

Let's say we're playing Skyrim. And we're making a new character on a new game.

When you make the character, are you like "this is me, although it may look a bit different, this is me if I was dragon born and living in the world of Skyrim.

Or are you like "this is my character Urkl and he's got a cool backstory and he's not me, but rather a separate character that I made and I will be playing as him on my adventures in Skyrim,"

So is your fursona yourself, personified as an anthro, or a separate character entirely? 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

My fursona is myself almost completely (give or take a few random traits) so yes, nearly identical. The only differences are things that only exist in a fictitious world which he obviously deals with, and factors into his character. Oh, and his gender as well 

My OC’s however, are sometimes completely different than me. Some represent just one aspect of myself. Some are pretty similar, but not identical :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Asian ✓
Lazy ✓
Likes to Eat alot ✓
Needs to have sex ✓

I am a pandaren in real life and my humansona is a fat lazy japanese man in his late 40's working as a salaryman :V


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

my red panda sona is just me as a red panda =)) (minus the circle eyebrows)
although I did cut my hair last year and it hasn't grown long enough for a braid yet, that's just basically me. even the beauty marks are on point.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

That's actually pretty interesting


----------



## Whimsycal (May 1, 2018)

My fursona is an OC based on my work as a stylist.


----------



## Mayflower (May 1, 2018)

My fursona is not a representation of me. She's simply a character I have created for stories and artwork. Before I created her, I did consider a fursona based more on me, but in the end, I found my current fursona much more interesting.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Fursona.

Dongding is super opposite of me, but I still relate in a funny sort of way _because_ we're so opposite.

Dongding is a timid, chubby, underachieving slob with no ambition, confidence, or social skills.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

Loving these responses 

Definitely helps me out with creating a fursona.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

my fursona is the same person as me, I gave him all but my name and body :3 (currently, i'm tossing around the idea of giving him a secondary form for RP purposes).
but that doesn't mean I don't have OC's too.
I currently have five characters, each of them being a alter ego; a kangaroo of my hope, a flame bunny of the heart, a deer of the mind, a coyote of my physical body, phoenix of curiously.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

I basically use my sona as an anthro representation of myself; I would feel weird if I were to act in a way that didn't reflect how I felt.
I am working on a handful of OCs, but those are mainly to experiment with how different types of people would react in stressful situations.


----------



## Aibiki (May 1, 2018)

Just an oc that I use as my avatar. Not really similar to me at all besides him being an amalgamation of things I like. 

I probably won’t ever make an actual fursona.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 1, 2018)

I have an oc that I refer to as my sona cause I'm too lazy to make another. Haha. 

She's not _not_ me, we share some characteristics, but she's her own person with her own story


----------



## Tytysi (May 1, 2018)

I have one sona that is "me". Granted, this sona has two forms: the normal form, and the regressed form, so I have separate ref sheets n such for each form. This sona has its own backstory that doesn't align with mine in the real world, but my own personality is well represented through the character.

However, the rest of the furry characters I have are just OCs and are not mean to represent me in the fandom.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

Cool 
From what I can tell some people prefer their personas to be themselves and some are different original characters. 

Neat


----------



## Dreamline (May 1, 2018)

It's actually kind of nice seeing a topic like this.

My character is definitely an OC. I've never seen him as "me", though I use him as an avatar. Heck, I just see me as, well, me. I don't really have an actual fursona, and I don't think I ever will.

Main reason I like seeing this topic is because I've never really had a way to say what my character was, but calling him an OC seems much easier than trying to explain the whole thing.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 1, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> It's actually kind of nice seeing a topic like this.
> 
> My character is definitely an OC. I've never seen him as "me", though I use him as an avatar. Heck, I just see me as, well, me. I don't really have an actual fursona, and I don't think I ever will.
> 
> Main reason I like seeing this topic is because I've never really had a way to say what my character was, but calling him an OC seems much easier than trying to explain the whole thing.




It's great seeing your response, as I too feel the same


----------



## Pompadork (May 1, 2018)

Ive always said he was a “””cooler””” version of me, the joke being he’s also a complete dweeb and probably even more of a shut in than I am but he actually managed to start his own (albeit shitty) metal band and has much cooler hair! I think he could count as a sona as he would fall under the category of a more “idealized” version of myself but unlike most people who create sonas based on traits they wished they had like more upbeat personalities and cool magic powers...

he’s just a cow. A cow with cool hair.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

My guy is an OC, has a TOTALLY different backstory compared to mine.


----------



## Rant (May 1, 2018)

Hmmm I'd say my dragon Sona is more like an OC/online persona and my Fotter is me for sure. I like to keep Rayly private tho, since too many NSFW RP's were requested when I used her as my online self. Nobody wants to fuck a floofy dragon. :3


----------



## Hopei (May 2, 2018)

There's been a couple times when I caught myself regarding my fursona n' myself synonymously, so sure. I don't intend on creating a very intensive story for her, unless I later decide she should be her own enterty to help find her feet a bit. Also since I don't post photographs of myself online it's easier to identify as such.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 2, 2018)

@Hopei Huh well that makes sense. No real life photos.

I think that's it's a bit more exciting to have your fursona as an original character. More freedom of creativity.


----------



## Hopei (May 2, 2018)

Tactipuppy said:


> @Hopei Huh well that makes sense. No real life photos.
> 
> I think that's it's a bit more exciting to have your fursona as an original character. More freedom of creativity.


 
nah not for me, got plenty of other oc's for that, just becomes a matter of finding time to draw/write and seriously develop them. I get having investment in making one to a handful of characters, it's defiantly more interesting for Rp or commissioned artwork, but I'm not into either of those yet :3.


----------



## Skychickens (May 2, 2018)

Usually they start out as me but develop to their own ocs. I usually make sonas to interact as me in their respective fandoms but. They teeter.


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 3, 2018)

Awesome! 

Does anyone else imagine themselves interacting with their own original characters or is that just me?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

Tactipuppy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Does anyone else imagine themselves interacting with their own original characters or is that just me?


well, no because all my oc's are parts of me X3


----------



## Whimsycal (May 3, 2018)

Tactipuppy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Does anyone else imagine themselves interacting with their own original characters or is that just me?



I often do imagine myself interacting with my OC. Which would be fun as it would consist on lot of silly jokes


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 3, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I often do imagine myself interacting with my OC. Which would be fun as it would consist on lot of silly jokes


Aw  that sounds so cute


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

I honestly just picked a bear cause there’s so many ursine references I can pick out in my daily life I just kinda tried to embrace it rather than be annoyed by it lol.  Love my Chicago Bears, my Cubbies, Grateful Dead (Iko bears), and I love the Office so Dwight mentioning bear facts every episode didn’t help.

“Dwight said he actually does not know one single fact about bears.”
“NO, JIM!  TELL HIM THAT BEARS CAN CLIMB FASTER THAN THEY CAN RUN!  JIM TELL HIM!”


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 3, 2018)

Ha! That's funny.


And yeah! fight clubs a good analogy!


----------



## Tyll'a (May 4, 2018)

Tyll'a is a bit of both.  He's an original character, but I also put a lot of myself into him.

As far as imagining interactions between him and myself?  I've not done that before, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

So Far...I just have OC's ccc: *I already have too many oc's and they just keep growing quq XD


----------



## MikiCiel (May 5, 2018)

Tactipuppy said:


> Hey all, have a question.
> 
> So are your fursonas yourself personified as an anthro?
> 
> ...


:3 well basically a fursona is like a furry version of what you see yourself as maybe it’s a super cute fox or a emo-horse... whatever it is it’s your fursona, while an OC is an original charactor.. Ciel (in my profile pic) is my fursona  hope this helped have a nice rest of your life!


----------



## Tactipuppy (May 5, 2018)

MikiCiel said:


> :3 well basically a fursona is like a furry version of what you see yourself as maybe it’s a super cute fox or a emo-horse... whatever it is it’s your fursona, while an OC is an original charactor.. Ciel (in my profile pic) is my fursona  hope this helped have a nice rest of your life!



I appreciate the clarification! 

However I think some in this fandom disregard the correct usage of the word fursona and make it an original character they're fond of instead.

Whatever makes you happy right? :3


----------



## pediachnid (May 5, 2018)

with me, its a same personality, but diffrent life history and WAY different family relations


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Tactipuppy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Does anyone else imagine themselves interacting with their own original characters or is that just me?


Sometimes...

I also imagine some scenarios IRL where I am my ic and the people around me are just random anthros XD I do it all the time in school


----------



## Tyll'a (May 5, 2018)

MikiCiel said:


> :3 well basically a fursona is like a furry version of what you see yourself as maybe it’s a super cute fox or a emo-horse... whatever it is it’s your fursona, while an OC is an original charactor.. Ciel (in my profile pic) is my fursona  hope this helped have a nice rest of your life!


Well, then Tyll'a is still both.  He was originally created as an original character, but now there's so much of me in him that he's become a fursona as well.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (May 5, 2018)

Hi, Tactipuppy! 

For the most part, Dak is me and vice-versa. Of course, he's somewhat idealized in the sense that he's what I most admire and hope to be. But its an expected progression from where I am to where I wish to end up.


----------

